# Needing Crew for Saturday? Let me know.



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Numerous references available.
Looking for good, safe, responsible boat owner who needs an extra person. Bigger the boat the better  (although cash is not unlimted!  )
I have all my own rods and tackle. Probably enough for the whole boat!! haha.
I also have safety gear, epirb, VHF, handheld GPS, etc.

Overnighter would be cool too.
Will help pitch in on gas, and clean.

thanks for the consideration.

Mike
You can reach me here through PM
or email me at [email protected]
or phone or text 713-315-1498


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

If I didn't have a 5 day-old son at home, we would go burn some fuel in my tub...

I hope you find a ride!

Boat owners - Mike is rock solid and is GREAT to fish with. He know his way around offshore start to finish. He is a pro from rigging, catching, and manning the helm. If you have have room, you will be glad him adding him to your crew!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for pimping me out!!!!! Sweet!
I am waiting for me PMs to blow up..........nothing yet!! haha.


----------



## 29Everglades (Oct 23, 2007)

*Crew for Saturday?*

Hey Mike,

I am not able to go this weekend but would be pleased to offer you a spot on my 38' Fountain another time. I do frequent blue water trips for tuna, swords, billfish, etc. Are you ever free to go during the week? All I ask is to share the fuel cost. Typical overnight trip with a day of trolling burns 300 to 350 gallons so we are splitting a $1200 or so fuel bill between all anglers aboard, usually 3 or 4 of us.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

PM sent!



Sent from my thumbs using Tapatalk


----------

